# Chopin's Waltz Opus.64 No.2



## transonhuy (May 1, 2011)

Chopin's Waltz Opus.64 No.2






Me playing my favorite waltz of Chopin.
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Very nice fluent performance, the main thing I would comment is that you're a bit too liberal with your rubato and often pause for too long - removing any momentum.

Edit: critically im referring to pauses in the middle of phrases.


----------



## transonhuy (May 1, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Very nice fluent performance, the main thing I would comment is that you're a bit too liberal with your rubato and often pause for too long - removing any momentum.
> 
> Edit: critically im referring to pauses in the middle of phrases.


Thanks. It's right that i'm overusing the pauses. I'm still learning how to handle emotions and the way to express the feelings, so your advice is very useful to me.


----------

